# Crowntail Spawn Log *pics*



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

Hello this is my first time breeding and i picked crowntails (AKA my fav kind of betta) Well the female is in hiding so there is one not so good pic of her 
and some good ones of the male 
ENJOY 
Here is my lovely male looking at himself 
His name is toke 







Here is toke making his bubble nest







Here he is so u can see his dark blue and little bit of red







Here is a not so good pic of my female 
her name is bubbleYUM







More pics soon of female and male also updates to come
THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

I love Toke's colors. Good luck to you and your bettas!


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

*****UPDATE******
So to day i looked and toke has more than tripped the size of his nest in one day.
BubbleYUM is still hidding so not pics
Toke runs and flares at her then runs as fast as he can back to nest but she never comes with  but hopefully she will (its only been 24 hours lol) 
Toke's WAY bigger bubble nest


----------



## Greenfish (May 23, 2011)

that's a huge bubble nest! good luck with the spawning


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

So to day i woke up and his huge bubble nest was popped and almost all gone  
But i looked over for the female and she was hidding and close to her was a couple inch big bubble nest and i looked in there tonight and toke must have changed where his bubble nest is and it is pretty big now. But is in a lot of tops of plants and there is tones of stuff under it so if they mate there i hope he can do it and find all the eggs.
Lets hope........ i think it is just to get the female to come to him because she wont come out of the plants that often


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

female is closer to the male today
But no dance yet


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

Nothing my male cant de side where he wants his bubble nest lol


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Best of luck on your spawn ! my ct spawn half failed recently so id love to see some baby ct soon


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

today the female came out of hiding and was under the bubble the male would flare at her and run around and do it a couple more times. At least she is coming out now


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

Yesterday i found out that my female is sick and has to go in QT so they will not breed and lets hope she makes it. But i will breed my Mustard gas Half moons Very pretty they have been conditioned for about 2 weeks - 1 week one feed once week 2 feed twice a day.
I cleaned out my breeding tank and so hopefully i can get them in there in the next day


----------



## kif3 (May 10, 2011)

aww unlucky. good luck with it all though ^^ id love to see pictures of it all, keep us updated ^^


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

I sure will,there will be one coming soon keep your eyes out


----------



## kif3 (May 10, 2011)

woohoo! ^O^ :3


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

It is up with Pics  
Here is a link 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=72027


----------

